# Thoughts on Driftwood: Is it safe?



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys! I've been collecting lots of driftwood from the beach, and I was wondering is it safe for birds? I'd really love to make a big homemade bird stand of driftwood and I'll also add some small branches from my backyard too!

I wasn't sure since you can't really tell what type of wood the driftwood is.


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Probably not. It's been out there rotting away in the water for goodness knows how long, who knows what's been inside? Cockatiels aren't marine birds so I doubt they'll have the ability to resist the bacteria inside the driftwood, unlike say, terns or seagulls.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I wouldn't use it, not only you can't be certain if the wood itself isn't toxic for the birds, there's also the fact that the sea is massively polluted with metals and garbage that the wood may have soaked up, I wouldn't want my bird chewing on that.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I saw on the internet that driftwood is not safe. So you better no use it.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I saw on the internet that driftwood is not safe. So you better not use it.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Alright, thank you everyone! I won't be using the driftwood for them.. I'll just decorate my room with it since its kind of a beach-y theme lol.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Good idea. I am sure it will look nice.


----------

